# Picked up 3 More Planes



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Union 7C - has a few small chips but will be really useful for me.
Bailey/Stanley 5 with an April 1910 date on it
B Plane No 4 size 

Likely keeping the 5 and the 7C, not sure what I'm doing with the B Plane yet. I already have a few No 4's in use.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool. I almost bought another #5 today, but didn't. It was at a consignment shop for $22. It was around a type 8, didn't look that close. It had some rust, but definitely restorable. The casting seemed a little thin and I have a few #5's already so I passed. Now I am second guessing not grabbing it. I am dying to come across a 6,7 or 8 in my travels but have yet to see one.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Cool. I almost bought another #5 today, but didn't. It was at a consignment shop for $22. It was around a type 8, didn't look that close. It had some rust, but definitely restorable. The casting seemed a little thin and I have a few #5's already so I passed. Now I am second guessing not grabbing it. I am dying to come across a 6,7 or 8 in my travels but have yet to see one.


I don't see too many 8's around. And I get around a lot. If you see a decent one, grab it - don't second guess it. 

Now I have a 6 and a 7. I had an 8C which was in great condition but I was offered a lot for it, couldn't refuse the offer. Haven't seen one since and I now regret having sold the one I had. 

Now I have five No 5's. Going to part with three I think. Tho it is a very convenient size and it would be nice to have a little fleet of them ready to use. Gotta think that over a bit. 

Did you ever go to the auction at crumpton?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nah, have not made it yet. I like my little area of Anne Arundel County and don't like going to far on the days off. Shoot, just today I stumbled across places that I have rode past a million times and never thought of stopping. They had some stuff, just not the right stuff, today, but I will keep checking. I still may go back and get that #5 for $22 bucks.

Again, nice score on the three planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Great finds. I think the B plane is a Binghamton plane. I'm not sure I have that spellong correct. I did a quick search and it didn't come up. If you decide to sell it, let me know. Its one I don't have.

I like the union planes too. They were well made and make good users.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The B plane has a pattent date on the cutter of 1889 - that can mean anything after that, I know. It's well made, a nice plane.

I'll let you know what I will do with it during the week.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

spelling was way off. Its a Birmingham plane. Need more coffee!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> spelling was way off. Its a Birmingham plane. Need more coffee!


looked it up. pretty interesting. so the 1889 date is pretty on point. looks like bailey split up with stanley a few times and put these out resulting in stanley forcing the company out for copyright infringements.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cleaned up the No 5 today. looking forward to using it


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good, what did you use?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I finally found a #8 today and am waiting for the man to call me back, the plane had light rust and dust but looked good from what I could see. For $60 I can't pass it up if only the man will call me.

I also found a plane I figured was a scam so I passed on that one, no one will sell a #45 in great shape with all the cutters for $50. I am learning where and how to look, you guys are really getting some great deals.


----------



## cck7272 (Jun 24, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> I finally found a #8 today and am waiting for the man to call me back, the plane had light rust and dust but looked good from what I could see. For $60 I can't pass it up if only the man will call me.
> 
> I also found a plane I figured was a scam so I passed on that one, no one will sell a #45 in great shape with all the cutters for $50. I am learning where and how to look, you guys are really getting some great deals.


Don't give up! I found a very clean #45 with misc other things for $80. Planning on writing up the store on the garage sale post. It was quite the day, as close to hitting the lottery as I will ever get. It's the odd boxes that seem to hold the greatest of treasures.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cck7272 said:


> Don't give up! I found a very clean #45 with misc other things for $80. Planning on writing up the store on the garage sale post. It was quite the day, as close to hitting the lottery as I will ever get. It's the odd boxes that seem to hold the greatest of treasures.


I don't think my heart could stand that kind of good fortune, that is fantastic.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i saw a 45 with all of the original cutters and other accessories plus large tin case sell for about $275 complete a few weeks ago. i wouldn't pick one of those up tho. 

An 8 for $60 if its in good condition is a good price. Grab it! 

Paul, I used sand papers mostly and a dremel scouring wheel for the real stubborn stuff. Like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160838780684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I went up to 400 grit sand paper, lapping it and just cleaning. Sanded the tote and put some BLO on it.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

It should serve you well! 
Good catch!


----------

